
How to Manage TLS Certificates for 1,000+ Domains - craigkerstiens
https://blog.backplane.io/how-to-manage-tls-certificates-for-1-000-domains-6a6c4c84891a
======
mooreds
Uh, so the suggested management solution is to "hand it off to backplane"?

Would have been nice to have some technical details about the challenges and
solutions instead.

